# كيفيه تبويت الفلاشه



## بكلوج (5 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام رب المجد يسوع للجميع ممكن حد يشرح لى كيفيه تبويت usb  لعمل ويندز على الفلاشه للى معندوش سى دى او دى فدى وبرنامج وشكر لتعب محبتكم


----------

